# Hotel Splenden is now open.



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, it's true. I've finally got a spot for all of my babies. Granted my sister is housing two of my ten (Kalifa & Luna). 
But the other eight are down in my room, are now, and forever more booked into 'Hotel Splenden'.
I'll post some pics  Because it's (well, I think so) 5 stars!! ★★★★★
I've even taken time to make cute little name plates for them all  
And my baby boy Benny? He has the Penthouse suite! 
- LeRoy - orange crown tail male
- Benny - blue veil tail male 
- Sykes - red/white butterfly veil tail male
- Nick - red/teal half moon male
- Vinny - purple half moon double tail plakat male
- Cindy - teal veil tail female
- Rosie - red/black veil tail female
- Lady - brown veil tail female


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

looks great but awkward for water changes and maintenance


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Not really. They are glass bowls that I an easily lift and take to my kitchen where the magic happens.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

The ones in the tall skinny vases dont look to have alot of room... Are all the bowls heated? I like the name plates


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, but those poor fish need larger tanks. Those can't be more than 1/2 a gallon. That's just not okay.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you al wake up on the wrong side of the bed?? Those appear to be a gallon or two each! No way half a gallon... those are full fish bowls and large cookie jars! I think its wonderful! But u would look in changing those cylinder ones though they look like a gallon but they can't swim straight ya know? 

Congrats on your hotel! ;D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No, I have gallon containers, and have had fish in them. Those do NOT look to be at least a gallon.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I think some of them look fine and a good size but some of the tall skinny ones just aren't suitable. I like the idea though! I looks really good!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey could you please re-post the pics? They seem to have disappeared.

I like the idea though. (I saw the pics last night. I was really impressed.) I especially loved your vases. Really creative and beautiful.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Really neat idea! I do think that those straight-up glasses are abit small. They would probably appreciate a little more swim space. I wouldn't want to wake up with a crick in my neck lol.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

-sigh- enough with the "That vase is too small" guys. if thats all she can get them into then thats all she can get them into. They do look lovely but a little swim space would be liked.
(gah just realised im ASSUMING op is female sorry if im wrong hah)
but they look well kept and well loved good work


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Abby, it is the usual suggestion of the forum to get larger containers than a gallon, which many suspect they are. The reason most do is because it allows for much easier water changes, heating and are generally just better suited for a fish to live in.
Would you want to live in your fridge?

Im glad to see the water appears clean- but who knows. Im sure the OP cares for them, which is great, but that suggestion is a good and valid one.

OP, **Are* they heated? Its important they stay very warm, and not just room temperature.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Abby said:


> -sigh- enough with the "That vase is too small" guys. if thats all she can get them into then thats all she can get them into. They do look lovely but a little swim space would be liked.
> (gah just realised im ASSUMING op is female sorry if im wrong hah)
> but they look well kept and well loved good work


But, why get so many fish if you cannot provide at least 2.5 gallons each?

This is what I don't get.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree, AngelicScars. I'm sorry, but I really don't think any of those vases are more than 1/2 a gallon. I know this by looking at the fish and seeing how much space it fills up in the vase. I have a 1 gallon hospital tank, and I KNOW what 1 gallon looks like. That is not it.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok well my point is she has them NOW so why get fatiged over nothing? It is not like she will never upgrade them. People make mistakes, and maybe she bought them without realizing the space they needed.

Instead of being snappy towards people and being judgemental we can all offer advice and tips. Like rubbermaid containers can easily provide you with 3 gallons and you can split it with a single heater for $10 that could heat the the two fish. 

C'mon guys we are here to learn and gain knowledge, let's make it a place for that, not a place for people to be nervous to post things. Then people with not ideal living situations for their fish will bail and NEVER learn their wrong doings simply for fear of being judged.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

and im saying we hear it time and time again. they are a wonderful pet and you get them homes you can afford or can fit. If this is all the OP can get or fit then thats fine if the maintenance is always done.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I have 17 fish. the males are housed in a large divided tank, the females are in two tanks 3 and 4 to a tank and the tanks are only 5gal or a little under and all my fish are fine. my male bays are NOT 2.5 gal each but my males are all happy and all healthy


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Abby: haha yes. OP is female very much. I'm my babies mommy!  
Pewpewpew: I'm glad my water appears clean to you. As it should. I the water was cleaned an hour before these pictures were taken. And yes, I do keep it clean. I've no life so I've plenty of fish cleaning time. And yes, I have a heater that keeps my room between 80&85. When it drops to 80 it heats up to 85 until it drops again. 
AngelicScars- what? I love all my fish. I don't buy unless I've the spot to put them. I understand that fish are fish and require water, but my fish are not in some tiny box like some other people are trying to say. They plenty room. And plus, I like the way the glass bowls look. And a 2.5 glass bowl? For ten fish? Nope haha . 
Sweeda88- you are more then welcome to come on over and measure the homes of my fish. I live two houses from the conner of 'someones-being-a' and 'brat'. Plus, since you seem to KNOW soooo much, let's see if you knew this: if you put an object in a glass bowl that is rounded, it distorts the shape. Thus meaning, if I put my hand in one of these, it shall be fat and long. So you have no clue how much room any of my fish take up. But you can check that as well when you come on over, and measure my ONE GALLON fish bowls. 
To all- my fish are happy. Blowing bubblenests in clean water with swimming space. You don't know how big the bowls are and assuming only makes an ass = u+me. I do have larger containers. Hence my ten gallon on top. Or my five gallon split in half, holding Luna and kalifa. 

Anyway, I was really just showing you all the quality pf the hotel.  it's nice and fun, for my happy fish. If it were less then a gallon, why would I buy it? 
Anyway, THANKS  to all good, nice, happy coments. 
The rest of the comments? Whatever. Your fish are yours. My fish are mine.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Well said!


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

carzz said:


> Abby: haha yes. OP is female very much. I'm my babies mommy!
> Pewpewpew: I'm glad my water appears clean to you. As it should. I the water was cleaned an hour before these pictures were taken. And yes, I do keep it clean. I've no life so I've plenty of fish cleaning time. And yes, I have a heater that keeps my room between 80&85. When it drops to 80 it heats up to 85 until it drops again.
> AngelicScars- what? I love all my fish. I don't buy unless I've the spot to put them. I understand that fish are fish and require water, but my fish are not in some tiny box like some other people are trying to say. They plenty room. And plus, I like the way the glass bowls look. And a 2.5 glass bowl? For ten fish? Nope haha .
> Sweeda88- you are more then welcome to come on over and measure the homes of my fish. I live two houses from the conner of 'someones-being-a' and 'brat'. Plus, since you seem to KNOW soooo much, let's see if you knew this: if you put an object in a glass bowl that is rounded, it distorts the shape. Thus meaning, if I put my hand in one of these, it shall be fat and long. So you have no clue how much room any of my fish take up. But you can check that as well when you come on over, and measure my ONE GALLON fish bowls.
> ...



I was reading post after post of attacks and just hoping that you would have something to say about it..lol.
You did, and it was very well put. 
I actually keep a boy in a 1G and he's quite happy and well cared for..so, I'm quite sure it's possible to care for fish in 1G tank/bowl situations.

Too often on this site, people get attacked just for showing pictures. It really just adds to the confusion of fishkeeping with people judging and throwing shopping lists at people. Sometimes I think ages should be posted next to locations so it gives people some idea of what we're working with. Now...

Your hotel looks great! The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of large bowls that I can carry to the sink for water changes rather than tanks where I'm lugging around buckets..gravel vacs etcetc. Do you do full 100% changes on water change day? (and omg that must take forever..lol. You must stagger the days)


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Not every day, haha, no. I don't have THAT much free time  I do water changes every few days. I do remove uneaten food. But should I miss some, or if there is a lot of waste, I change it pronto. 
Otherwise my water change is every three or four days, with a nice 50% water change in there somewhere.
And thank you! haha It's always an important thing to stand your own ground.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

That is a really good idea. I like all of your name plates also. They are so cute! I have thought about doing something like that. I have no idea how you can stay in a room that is 80-85 degrees though! I think I would die!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I do die haha but its in the basement, so the sun won't heat it even more.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, that's quite cute. c:

I hate to be a downer, but I do think you should change the water just a tad more often than you do. Other than that it seems like you love your fish very much. I would suffocate in an 80 degree room!  

Just curious, what's in the ten gallon? Bettas, or something else?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Okay ladies, let's retract our claws. Wow. lol


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I might try something like this, it's a good idea. Currently on my DIY list is building a stand for my 20 gallon! Just got done at the local hard ware store where a nice guy helped me build a model and give me a good idea, look out for a thread! I'll be posting pictures and progress FINGERS CROSSED IT DOESNT COLLAPSE AND MY WHOLE TANK FALLS AND BREAKS!! haha!

Good job with that though. I think after I get my males set in their own tanks I might expand with something like this, it's very creative! 

(I have a tendancy to jump into things before I even have the funds for them... LOL)


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I love it! And I know EXACTLY what you mean with distortions. I actually HATE the rounded bowls because I'll look over and not see my fish at all and think "Oh god, Tinker escaped!" and panic like a freak over it till I notice that he's just staring at himself at the blind side of the bowl, lol. I really like that set up actually... I may consider doing something similar, but with 5 or 10 gallons on each shelf(I like to put plants and other random stuff in the tank, so need more room, lol). Also, just so you know(if you didn't already) they sell teensy filters with suction cups on them for 1-3 gallon tanks. You might wanna look into them, I've seen em in action and as soon as I have bucks to blow I'm getting a billion of em, lol.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Awe I want a betta hotel! Seriously, a wall full of shelves with bettas... that would be so nice! I like the little name plates you gave them all. 

Hmmm... now I'm thinking about having a betta room, keep it really warm and humid... betta tanks everywhere... ooh fun. XD


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

A little five gallon will fit just right on the shelf.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I wrote up some plans last night for what I'm going to do!  

A four shelf book case that's wide, top shelf (2) 2.5 gallon filtered tanks, then second shelf 3 glass bowls of 2 gallons each, same on the third shelf, then the bottom shelf because it's on the floor will hold a filtered 10 gallon tank separated into 3. Can easily hold 11 fish! I budgeted about $150 for it, not too bad, right? Of course I'll probably go a bit over, but I'm really good at catching sales and good deals, so I'm going to TRY and do it under $150 (excluding the fish, obviously!). 

YOU HAVE INSPIRED ME CARZZ!! 

By the way, when writing up plans, easily I could have done (4) 1 gallon tanks top shelf, (3) 2 gallon tanks on second, (2) 2.5 gallon tanks on the third, and the 10 gallon separated on the bottom (all filtered and lighted), but then I thought that'd be a heck of a lot of chords!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

SHUSH you guys! Now I want a betta hotel.... >.>


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so happy you Really like it! My shelf cost me 70$ from ikea. BUT!!! one note, get little lights to go over each tank, otherwise they get very dark, since they can't be in the sun.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how I can make the best set-up... Like I said before, I'd LOVE for them all to be filtered and lighted, but that's a LOT of chords.. I might use those little battery lights, like the ones you can easily stick on things and press?? I think that'd be the easiest... Then 3 filters isn't bad... 

I'm having a freakin' hard time!! Cuz I need to get my 50 gallon project started for my rams and gouramis >:[ Aaand I want to plant my 20 gallon that I have now, not to mention I need to decorate it and build a stand for it.

Dang, my fishy list is getting LONG!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Very cute idea. Most of my tanks are heated and filtered BUT I keep meeting people in LPS who say they've had bettas for 2 and 3 yrs, still alive in vases , fish bowls. I keep wondering how considering everything that people here recommend. I will stick w my set up but there Is more than one way to do anything.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 3 bettas at work for about 3 years in i think less than 1 gall tank without filters and i pretty low temperature. It not what i wanted to do at the beginning it just that way because i didn't have any choice. I brought them from WalMart i couldn't take them home so ... But they already about 3 years old may be little older


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, they can survive for a long time like that. It's not really the best setup for them, but they're tough little guys.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You guys realize you dug up an old thread, right?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> You guys realize you dug up an old thread, right?


Don't look at me. It was already up here when I posted. 


And I don't know why that bothers people so much. :/ To be honest, all you have to do is not click on it.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh I know it wasnt you 

It bothers people because it pushes down newer threads that are more important than ones that were already abandoned and forgotten.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> You guys realize you dug up an old thread, right?


I guess it was me who "dug it up"...not intentional but in looking at the posts in this section, not many are responding to them, sorry for pushing this up above more important posts.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha it's fine, these things happen.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Oh I know it wasnt you
> 
> It bothers people because it pushes down newer threads that are more important than ones that were already abandoned and forgotten.


I guess, but sometimes it's actually helpful if you have something important to add, isn't it? D:


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess it could be, but if the thread is over a month old like this one I'm sure the person has already gotten as much info as they need.  Or in such cases you could PM the OP.  Hehe.


----------

